# If I Pass, how long until.....



## meschroder (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm not confident, but optimistic. Here are a few questions that I have not been able to find answers to:


I'm in Florida so where does the score show up first? I have a link to the Florida DBPR that says "waiting for score". Is there any place else that the score will show up before I receive the letter from NCEES?
I believe I need to wait for Board Action before everything is official, but when does that happen?
When do I receive the PE Number so that I can order the seal?
I had listed my full name including my full middle name when I applied for the test. When I order the seal can I just list my middle initial?
I have been working a job that I hate just to get the experience necessary to get to this point. Not that I hate all of what I do, it's just that 80-90% of what I do is plans prep and permitting and I am not an efficient draftsman. I spent too many years working fror a couple of companies that kept teasing me with "we'll be hiring a PE so the work you are doing in Project Management will qualify towards your license". That was seven years down the tubes. I have applied to a different company, but am also looking at the possibility of immediately going out on my own. I already have a lot of people asking me when I will be able to work on my own.

Thanks in advance for the answers to the above questions.

Mark


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 25, 2007)

meschroder said:


> I'm not confident, but optimistic. Here are a few questions that I have not been able to find answers to:
> I'm in Florida so where does the score show up first? I have a link to the Florida DBPR that says "waiting for score". Is there any place else that the score will show up before I receive the letter from NCEES?
> *Your letter will show up first. ELSES will mail it to you. That is why EB has * :mail-296:
> 
> ...


----------



## PE-ness (Nov 27, 2007)

> BTW....make room for a massive certificate. It is darn big.


Awesome. As I have said before, it is not the score you received, but the size of your PE-ness that matters most. And how appropriate that the largest certificate ceoms from the state with the largest PE ... ninsula.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2007)

^^^ :Locolaugh: :Locolaugh: :Locolaugh:

JR


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 27, 2007)

New Hampshire also offers a fairly large display of one's PE-ness. I look at it as a reminder that I should always point upward and strive to be larger than I am.


----------



## PE-ness (Nov 27, 2007)

Well, you got me there. As far as magnificence of peninsulatude goes, FL does come off as a little limp. But the state capitol building more than makes up for it:


----------



## testee (Nov 27, 2007)

I have my middle name on the certificate, but use my middle initial on the stamp. they know where they can find me if they need my middle name.

here is a famous location near here:


----------



## PE-ness (Nov 27, 2007)

It seems like something is missing. I heard they have a 12 meter instrument there. That's pretty big to not even show in the picture.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

PE-ness said:


> Well, you got me there. As far as magnificence of peninsulatude goes, FL does come off as a little limp. But the state capitol building more than makes up for it:


Hey bro .. it's been awhile! Hope everything is going well with you!

I was driving in the capital yesterday and saw something that reminded me of you and this post in particular.

Note that there are cranes working around the capitol now (picture below). Would you call the activities in the background an erector set?

JR


----------



## rcurras (Apr 23, 2008)

Luis (Bring It On):

I am trying to get some information about the Florida regulation of 3 fails and then you have to take 12 additional credits in order to reapply again, and then you may have 3 additional shots. I took the test on 04/11/08 for my second time (EE Power), and I am concerned about a failure, and have it to retake again next October (then it would be my third time). Are you familiar with the mentioned regulation?

Thanks.

RC.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

^^^ FYI -

BIO has been on an extended assignment with work where he has only been able to log-in briefly on the weekends.

From what I know about the three strikes policy from FBPE (I was almost there) is that the BOARD is suppose to provide you guidance for coursework to take in order to remedy your deficiencies. The administration of the coursework is left up solely to the discretion of FBPE - I haven't known anyone that needed to take this route yet so I don't know how they go about evaluating deficiencies or approving creditable coursework.

My recommendation:

Call Brian Lynch: 850.521.0500 Ext 121 or e-mail him at [email protected]

I am wishing you the best on a passing examination!

JR


----------



## rcurras (Apr 23, 2008)

jregieng said:


> ^^^ FYI -
> BIO has been on an extended assignment with work where he has only been able to log-in briefly on the weekends.
> 
> From what I know about the three strikes policy from FBPE (I was almost there) is that the BOARD is suppose to provide you guidance for coursework to take in order to remedy your deficiencies. The administration of the coursework is left up solely to the discretion of FBPE - I haven't known anyone that needed to take this route yet so I don't know how they go about evaluating deficiencies or approving creditable coursework.
> ...


thanks jr...I will e-mail him, and let know his input.

thanks.

RC.


----------



## rcurras (Apr 23, 2008)

rcurras said:


> thanks jr...I will e-mail him, and let know his input.
> thanks.
> 
> RC.


Quote from Mr. Lynch (regarding Florida’s rules):

“…If you fail three times, you must take 12 college credit hours of upper level Engineering classes to be able to apply for approval of three more attempts…”

Thanks for your advice JR.

RC.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 23, 2008)

Wow! Four more classes is harsh, and quite frankly, bound to be of little use on the PE exam. Cross your fingers...


----------



## rcurras (Apr 23, 2008)

Capt Worley PE said:


> ...bound to be of little use on the PE exam...


That is the scary part…Most of the stuff that you could not develop (at least is my case), is PM material that only the specific field/hands on application would help you out.

Thanks.

RC.


----------



## maryannette (Apr 23, 2008)

rcurras said:


> Quote from Mr. Lynch (regarding Florida’s rules):
> “…If you fail three times, you must take 12 college credit hours of upper level Engineering classes to be able to apply for approval of three more attempts…”


OUCH!!! I failed 3 times in NC. I reapplied (after many years) and submitted a plan of study, enrolled in a prep class, etc. They approved me and luckily I passed on the 4th attempt.

If you failed this time, I encourage you to do EVERYTHING you can for the 3rd attempt. Take a prep course, make a study plan, join a study group. Of course, I hope you passed this time. Maybe you'll be pleasantly surprised.

Hope for the best, prepare for the worst.


----------



## cement (Apr 23, 2008)

cripes, that's almost half a MS


----------



## rcurras (Apr 23, 2008)

mary said:


> OUCH!!! I failed 3 times in NC. I reapplied (after many years) and submitted a plan of study, enrolled in a prep class, etc. They approved me and luckily I passed on the 4th attempt.If you failed this time, I encourage you to do EVERYTHING you can for the 3rd attempt. Take a prep course, make a study plan, join a study group. Of course, I hope you passed this time. Maybe you'll be pleasantly surprised.
> 
> Hope for the best, prepare for the worst.


Thanks Mary…

This second time I studied/prepared a lot, especially for the PM part of the test…Let me keep my fingers crossed, and wait for the best…The problem is that sometimes you need to play with the negative aspect of life, that is why I am mentally preparing myself for a possible third attempt, which under my state conditions would be really stressful.

Thanks again for your advice.

RC.


----------



## GT ME (Jun 26, 2008)

Well I'm glad I passed the first time because my PE-ness couldn't take the anxiety.

the anxiety was so intense waiting for my results, I ended up in the hospital....

I overdosed on Viagra waiting for my results, and I ended up breaking my wrists.



PE-ness said:


> Awesome. As I have said before, it is not the score you received, but the size of your PE-ness that matters most. And how appropriate that the largest certificate ceoms from the state with the largest PE ... ninsula.


----------



## NCcarguy (Jun 28, 2008)

I think you would be better off going to another state to take the exam if you failed 3 times in Florida!


----------



## squishles10 (Jun 29, 2008)

They check. And if you fail somewhere else and try to transfer it back, they make you take the courses anyway.


----------

